# Crete questions



## davidk (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not an expat (at least, not yet), but I'm about to start a three-month writing and photography break based in western Crete. I'd welcome info about good spots - from Chania westwards - and, for a magazine feature I'm planning<snip>
David Kernek


----------

